# Violin Sonata in D major 1st movement



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I wrote this last summer.


----------



## Czech composer (Feb 20, 2016)

Hello. If I could say some oppinion on this. I think development section is quite good. But exposition and repetition section are in my opinion a bit mess. There are fine ideas, but dude, it is so unnecessarily long and your development of first theme within an exposition is in my opinion functional. It would be so much better if you are able cut of 70 % of exposition. Just introduce idea and move on. Don´t repeat it within exposition. For example I would deffinitely cut of whole part between bar 38 and 142 and use some of this "cut of" material in coda.

PS. And I would bet my money to that you aren´t a pianist


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Czech composer said:


> Hello. If I could say some oppinion on this. I think development section is quite good. But exposition and repetition section are in my opinion a bit mess. There are fine ideas, but dude, it is so unnecessarily long and your development of first theme within an exposition is in my opinion functional. It would be so much better if you are able cut of 70 % of exposition. Just introduce idea and move on. Don´t repeat it within exposition. For example I would deffinitely cut of whole part between bar 38 and 142 and use some of this "cut of" material in coda.
> 
> PS. And I would bet my money to that you aren´t a pianist


Firstly, thank you for your input, it is muchly appreciated. I do play the piano to about grade 6/7 level and only as a hobby these days. I can't cut any of it as it took me ages to work out the structure of the piece. As I am only a lay musician (amateur) I like to make things as difficult as I can and realise the piece is hard to play, possibly, but so what, I've written harder music.

Cheers :tiphat:


----------



## Czech composer (Feb 20, 2016)

> I can't cut any of it as it took me ages to work out the structure of the piece.


I perfectly know how do you feel man . I struggle with the same thing all the time.
But i have one quote for you, which I know is from czech composer Janacek. "Nobody is interested in how much time and effort you put into the piece. Only think that matters is if piece is good." And there is lot of truth in it. So If you want your sonata to be a good piece of music, you must, from my perspective, still do a lot of things differently.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I thought it was interesting as it wore on. I noticed some intervals way bigger than an octave on the piano on bars 26 and 27. I can barely play a 9th.


----------

